# Bringing posessions and no-imigrante visa



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am still using an FMM tourist permit (instead of getting my no-imigrante visa) because I was working under an assumption that I have now learned might be wrong. 

I was assuming that once I get my "FM3" I would have 60 days to bring down my household possessions. Since our house here in Guanajuato isn't built yet and we are living in a furnished apartment, I don't have space to store my stuff here. Because of that, I was waiting to have the house ready for move-in and then I'd get my no-imigrante visa and bring down a trailer with my things.

Things I have been reading here on this forum and elsewhere are making think I wasn't clear in my understanding. So here are my questions:

1) Is that 60 day window still applicable for no-imigrante like it was for the old FM3?
2) I don't have any real furniture that I'm bringing down (well, just one favorite coffee table), so it's not like I have a full household of goods. Plus, I have brought down a lot already by loading up my car every trip. What is left will all all fit in a 4X6 or maybe 4X8 trailer. Do I even need the whole menaje de casa/FM3 rigmarole or can I bring down that quantity with an FMM?

Thanks, any clarification would be great!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I have friends that have brought down 4 trailer loads without a menaje. They just itemize and pay the duty. It's usually not much and what will be the duty on a used coffee table


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not even sure if a 'menaje de casa' is still available, since the changes in immigration procedures and the fact that consulates can't issue most visas any more. So, Sparks comment is probably the best answer at this time. Besides, it is expensive to bring 'coals to Newcastle'.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Over the last 8 years, we've brought a lot of strange and pretty large loads into Mexico. Even with the occasional "red light" we only been questioned about specific items-typically those in a box. Now of boxed items we leave one end open with easy visual access from the outside.
We dutifully make a list and "estimated prices". We have never needed to provide or pay any duty,


----------

